# money transfer



## jeffreylewis (May 13, 2018)

someone told me about fatca in the united states. but what if someone within the united states had somehow was using an offshore bank debit card to make purchases but the government didnt know that they somehow had offshore bank accounts. what i mean is this. i already know about oecd, fatca, tax information exchange agreements, automatic exchange of information, common reporting standard, ect......... all of this bank sharing information. lets say that someone in the united states legally changed their entire name but they were only a legal resident. one day they flew back to their country of origin and from there they were able to open various offshore under their old name. as far as the offshore banks were concerned they were born and living in haiti they had no knowledge of them living in the united states they were even able to get an offshore bank debit card with that old name. they were somehow able to bypass the bank information sharing accords like oecd, fatca, tax information exchange agreements, automatic exchange of information, common reporting standard, ect......... when they returned to the united states they were using that debit card with their old name from the offshore banks that somehow issued them believing that they were in fact still very much living in haiti how would the government discover this debit card usage from unreported offshore bank accounts? would the government automatically track their movement when they made regular purchases like a regular credit card issued by an american bank even if they were simply to use at the pump when getting gas, how would they be discovered then? how could this be uncovered by any government institution? can you please tell me your opinion please. thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As I think I mentioned before, when you were posting under a different name, it all depends on how much money is involved and how much attention you draw to yourself.

However, what you are describing could be construed as fraud - and that's over and above any tracking by the OECD, FATCA or even the CIA or Interpol of your offshore accounts.

Sorry, but you're not likely to find the information you're looking for here.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jeffreylewis (May 13, 2018)

*private*

how come you no longer allow for others to send you private messages? rsvp.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

They know. They just do. And it's only a matter of time before they come for you.


----------

